# new pc build



## InfXion (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey, 

Im wanting to bulid a pc to these specs.(£800 limit)
-amd phenom x4 965 (must)
-8gb of ram
-graphics 260gtx or better (preferably 260gtx)

those are the main points and as this is my first build im unsure of compatibility etc

Mobo -
MSI 790FX-GD70 AM3 AMD 790FX       
or ASUS M4A78                   

Do these motherboards accept the 260gtx or is it only the ati cards?
The asus has a problem with 1066 dddr2 ram but im not sure what it is.

Basically im all over the place and need some help lol thx


----------



## Th0rn0 (Dec 29, 2009)

They will accept the nVidia card but I would highly recommend a ATi 5770 as then in the future you can go crossfire.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Maybe you could go easy on ram, save some cash and get yourself a 5850, it would be a better option to crossfire later. Welcome to tpu bro!


----------



## Phxprovost (Dec 29, 2009)

what do you want 8 gigs of ram for? i have 8 gigs of ram and the only time i have ever filled it up is when i wrote a bat to try to fill it, save the money and get a good gpu


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 29, 2009)

Welcome to TPU! Join the UKclubhouse 

As for advice, I will tell you that 2x2gig for ram is the sweet spot, if you want 8gig you can go either 4x2gig which sacrifice some overclock, or 2x4gig which burns your pocket, either way its bad. 5770 right now is the best purchase.


----------



## InfXion (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replys,

The reason for the 8 gig is that im in a digital media cource which uses demanding programs for 3d work etc and these use alot of ram particularly when rendering.

So this is what iv planned so far:
-CPU
AMD Phenom II 965 X4 
-Mobo                                                                             
ASUS M4A78                                                      
-Graphics
Radeon 5770                                             
-Ram
8 gig ddr2 - is it compatible?
-Case
Coolermaster haf 922? - is it compatible?


Thanks again for the help.


----------



## InfXion (Dec 29, 2009)

ah ryt i see the problem with the ram now lol Is theere an alternative eg a board with more slots so i can go 4x2 rather than 2x4 (wich i assume is cheaper)?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 29, 2009)

The haf 922 is a good case, superb airflow, just got one for xmas and I couldn't be happier. You can't go wrong. As for your ram question, maybe the amd specialists out here can help you


----------



## InfXion (Dec 29, 2009)

great, case is sorted then!


----------



## InfXion (Dec 30, 2009)

System 

CPU
AMD Phenom II 965 X4 3.4GHz AM3 Black Edition 8mb Cache - £140
Mobo
MSI 790FX-GD70 AM3 AMD 790FX                            - £120
Graphics
Radeon 5770                                             - £115
Case
Coolermaster HAF 922                                    - £80
ram
Corsair 4x2GB DDR3 1333MHz                              - £160
Harddrive
1000gig sata                                            - £50
dvd writer
?                                                       - £20

How does this look? is everything compatible? and what else do i need - PSU etc
oh and the prices are rough i got them from ebuyer and ebay.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 30, 2009)

You need a PSU, Keyboard/mouse (if you don't have one already), monitor, and speakers.

Looks good to me.  Everything is compatible.  Getting PC parts to play all nice nice is not that hard.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 30, 2009)

are you from the UK or what?

if you dont plan on doing crossfire then just get a 785 board.
btw you need a power supply


----------



## Th0rn0 (Dec 30, 2009)

Corsair or the 600w OCZ PSU tbh. I've had the OCZ stealth 600w for over 3 years now and its solid. I have a very similar system setup (just DDR2 not DDR3) and it can run crossfire 5770s with the CPU at 4ghz no sweat. 

Its around 60 quid but you gotta buy a good PSU to power a rig like that ;D


----------



## InfXion (Dec 30, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> are you from the UK or what?
> 
> Yea im from the uk,
> im planning on getting the razer naga mouse and lacosa board along with samsung t220 22" moniter which is on a separate budget.
> ...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 30, 2009)

which PSU are you buying then ?







 with i5 750 






 with i7 860 and both from scan.co.uk


----------



## InfXion (Dec 30, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> which PSU are you buying then ?
> 
> the OCZ Stealth XStream 600W PSU for £60


----------



## Th0rn0 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd personally recommend the AMD chip over the i7. But it is personal choice... After my conversion to AMD-ATi I'm set. Awesome bang for buck


----------



## InfXion (Jan 1, 2010)

ok i have ordered the parts and il post back when they arrive


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 3, 2010)

what did you order then

looking forward to see it all together


----------



## InfXion (Jan 4, 2010)

i ordered:
MSI 790FX-GD70 AMD 790FX AM3 DDR3 8 channel audio ATX Motherboard
Phenom ii x4 965 BE 3.4Ghz quad core processor
PowerColor HD 5770 Play Edition 1GB GDDR5 DVI HDMI Display Port Out PCI-E Graphics Card
Coolermaster HAF 922 Mid Tower Case with Side Window - No PSU
2 x 	Corsair 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1333MHz Memory Kit Unbuffered
Samsung SpinPoint F1 HD103UJ 1TB Hard Drive SATAII 7200rpm 32MB Cache 	
OCZ Stealth XStream 600W PSU - SLI Ready ATX2.2 12cm Fan
Sony AD-5240S 24x DVD±RW DL Internal SATA Black Bare Drive 

also getting
samsung t220 "22
razer deathadder + Lycosa

Only the processor has arrived thus far, im looking forward to putting it all togeather


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice build you've got here.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 4, 2010)

InfXion said:


> i ordered:
> MSI 790FX-GD70 AMD 790FX AM3 DDR3 8 channel audio ATX Motherboard
> Phenom ii x4 965 BE 3.4Ghz quad core processor
> PowerColor HD 5770 Play Edition 1GB GDDR5 DVI HDMI Display Port Out PCI-E Graphics Card
> ...



you def have something to look forward 2 i think

i'll be getting my 2 5770s today or tomorrow, cannot wait haha.

remember to post your rig in this thread after your done http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=65012&page=241


----------



## InfXion (Jan 12, 2010)

well its built and up and running great, im very happy with it thanks to everyone who helped, im gunna try and get some pics up.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 12, 2010)

Cool Happy for you man! you b*sterd, you got the 922 with a side window? Lucky you!  Post some pics when you can!


----------

